# Dunno Which motherboard to choose for Video editing and Photo edit :S



## fallak (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello,

I dunno which motherboard to choose for Video editing and Photo Editing.
I have found 2 but im not sure which one is better or which has better video quality. 

1st Motherboard:

http://www.saverstore.com/productinfo/Product.aspx?product_id=20026556&rstrat=13477&rstrat=13477

2nd Motherboard:

http://www.saverstore.com/productinfo/Product.aspx?product_id=20026574&rstrat=13477

Another thing They both come with Graphic cards and iv already ordered the Firewire Card.... Im not sure which motherboards from the top have better quality and Better performance..:4-dontkno


----------



## MaxxSauce (Dec 7, 2008)

2nd one.

2nd one 2nd one 2nd one. 

NEVER XXXi chipsets (610i, 680i, 780i, 790i)


----------



## fallak (Feb 21, 2009)

I Have found another One:

http://www.saverstore.com/productinfo/Product.aspx?product_id=20026567&rstrat=13477

And i was thinking i could buy my own Graphics Card.


----------



## fallak (Feb 21, 2009)

Would that 1 be a good solution and faster?..

And i Need a motherboard which fits into a Micro ATX..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P43 would be a good choice along with a ATI HD4670 or HD4650 Video card, What are you looking at for a CPU as that is the critical piece in a Video/Photo editing rig?
And what programs are you planing to use?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P43 would be a good choice along with a ATI HD4670 or HD4650 Video card, What are you looking at for a CPU as that is the critical piece in a Video/Photo editing rig?
And what programs are you planing to use?


----------

